# Games Day Anthology 2013 Details



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

> We’ve just got in the first copies of this year’s Games Day Anthology.
> 
> This collectable hardback features six exclusive stories from Dan Abnett, Rob Sanders, Aaron Dembski-Bowden, Josh Reynolds, Anthony Reynolds and Matthew Farrer.
> 
> ...


This was found on Facebook.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Does that say 'the Destroyers' at the end of the Horus Heresy synopsis? Interesting.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll be getting this SOLELY for the ADB story. The Birth of the Black Legion? I absolutely must read that.

The other stories are just great bonuses as far as i'm concerned. :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> I'll be getting this SOLELY for the ADB story. The Birth of the Black Legion? I absolutely must read that.


It's not about that, so don't get your hopes up. Weird blurb.

It's the same way Star Wars isn't about the Tantive running from the Star Destroyer. That's the mood-setter. The prologue.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> It's not about that, so don't get your hopes up. Weird blurb.
> 
> It's the same way Star Wars isn't about the Tantive running from the Star Destroyer. That's the mood-setter. The prologue.


I meant that is what the series is about, going by what you've said on your blog. Anything to do with the Black Legion in that era is a must-read for me.

Ah so its the opening moment that leads into the series. Cool. The thing i'm most anticipating about this series is Horus 2.0, if he's going to be in it. :grin:


LotN


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

Horus Heresy, Black Legion, 40k stuff and a story involving one of the Vampire bloodlines of Warhammer Fantasy/Time of Legends? yes please! Guess I'll have to keep an eye on the BL website... or ebay, whichever appears first/cheaper.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Cruxyh said:


> Horus Heresy, Black Legion, 40k stuff and a story involving one of the Vampire bloodlines of Warhammer Fantasy/Time of Legends? yes please! Guess I'll have to keep an eye on the BL website... or ebay, whichever appears first/cheaper.


Don't kid yourself, it'll be the BL website that's cheaper.


LotN


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wish there was more WHFB stories in it, but like the last one, I'll get this as well.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

This "Limited Edition" and "ONLY AVAILABLE AT EVENT X!" stuff is bull. I would gladly pay 25 bucks (or whatever the price) for this, but alas I cannot afford the trip to any of the events. Yes its will be available online later this month, but I know for a fact that it will be sold out within minutes.


----------

